# Help with elbow surgery - Procedure performed



## amartinez1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Procedure performed: 
Excision of olecronon bursa (24105)
removal of bone spurs from right olecronon(24120 or 24147)
removal of subcutaneous mass from right elbow(24075)

encapsulated olecronon bursa was carefully excised. The bursa had a chalky white substance consistent with gouty tophi and sent for pathological evaluation. A nodule was found in the subcutaneous tissue which ran along the sheath of the ulna nerve and was excised. The smaller notch measured 1.5 to 2 cm in diameter and 1cm thickness, this was diseccted off the ulna nerve sheath. Both masses were sent for pathological frozen evaluation.

My question is can all these procedures be coded together or do they all bundle into one of the codes. It sounds to me that it bundles into one code cosidering the work was all done in the olecronon. Please help!


----------



## amartinez1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Please help!!!. Unsure about bundling with all the procedures performed.


----------



## mona.coop49@gmail.com (Jan 24, 2013)

i would say it would be included unless he's saying he decompressed the nerve like cpt code 64718 with Dx code 354.... and it wasn't just incidental .


----------



## talitha82 (Mar 18, 2014)

amartinez1 said:


> Procedure performed:
> Excision of olecronon bursa (24105)
> removal of bone spurs from right olecronon(24120 or 24147)
> removal of subcutaneous mass from right elbow(24075)
> ...



I personally think you can bill for the removal of the nodule that was excised from the ulnar nerve, separate from the spur removal and bursa excision. I think those last two would be bundled, but I'm 99.9% sure you could bill the nodule separately.


----------

